# is it a plane,is it a bird,no it's a firework.



## dalebe (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't find this too "bloopery"... Well ok, it's not clear, but... it has something to it that I like.


----------



## dalebe (Mar 10, 2005)

come to think of it, looking at some of the other bloopers,it's not so bloopery after all, just ignore it.


----------



## chloey (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, that's a nice pic in fact !!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it looks like a firework man...


----------



## KizaHood (Apr 4, 2005)

Plane? Bird?
Hell no, it looks more like a SHIP to me (gunship that fires fireworks, or Fireworks Ship).


----------

